# Preparing Galvanized Gutters



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello guys, my question pertains to preparing new galvanized gutters. I just began a paint job today and they installed new galvanized gutters. I usually just wipe the new gutters down to remove any dust that might have acumilated in the time between gutter installation and me painting. I then follow up with a quality galvanized metal primer. Is this what you guys also do.

I have also heard that some guys wipe the gutters down with vinegar prior to priming or painting. Is this a good practice? and if so, what benefit do you get by wiping down the gutters with vinegar?


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I think you should read this page about painting galvanized steel. It truely is a whole different beast from any other surface we paint. This is the most informative article I've run across about it.... http://www.galvanizeit.org/content/index.cfm?fuseaction=showContent&contentID=291&navID=335
I keep stuff like this bookmarked just in case! :Thumbs:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

As a roofer who has to bond adhesives and hot ashpalt to galvanized quite frequently I can tell you that galvanized IS NOT clean. It's recommended to whipe it down with vinegar to get the gutter perfectly clean.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> As a roofer who has to bond adhesives and hot ashpalt to galvanized quite frequently I can tell you that galvanized IS NOT clean. It's recommended to whipe it down with vinegar to get the gutter perfectly clean.



With older gutters that may have a little mold on them we usually scrub them with a bleach/water solution. Would this be adequate Grump? Or should we then follow up with the vinegar solution?

And don't most gutters come prefinished from the factory?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

AAPaint said:


> I think you should read this page about painting galvanized steel. It truely is a whole different beast from any other surface we paint. This is the most informative article I've run across about it.... http://www.galvanizeit.org/content/index.cfm?fuseaction=showContent&contentID=291&navID=335
> I keep stuff like this bookmarked just in case! :Thumbs:


Great link!!! :Thumbs:


----------



## Bret (Sep 19, 2005)

*Vinegar first*



saucedo80 said:


> Hello guys, my question pertains to preparing new galvanized gutters. I just began a paint job today and they installed new galvanized gutters. I usually just wipe the new gutters down to remove any dust that might have acumilated in the time between gutter installation and me painting. I then follow up with a quality galvanized metal primer. Is this what you guys also do.
> 
> I have also heard that some guys wipe the gutters down with vinegar prior to priming or painting. Is this a good practice? and if so, what benefit do you get by wiping down the gutters with vinegar?


Several years ago I painted a block of 12 new aircraft hangars with an older painter that had galvanized corrigated sheets used as siding. We wiped them with vinegar first and folled up with a specific metal primer. Years later, they still look good with no adhesion priblems. Needless to say, everytime i smell Itilian dressing, I remember the job.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Please read the link I put up though. The age and condition of the galvanized steel makes a big difference in the prep process for it. If it's sat for two years exposed and has formed the "zinc petina" which looks like a white dusting over the whole surface, there is no need to do anything but wash it with warm water. The zinc forms an etched surface that gives great paint adhesion and should NOT be cleaned up..


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

AAPaint said:


> http://www.galvanizeit.org/content/index.cfm?fuseaction=showContent&contentID=291&navID=335


That's a great resource :Thumbs: Nice contribution there........lefty ( :cheesygri )


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

PipeGuy said:


> That's a great resource :Thumbs: Nice contribution there........lefty ( :cheesygri )


Glad you like it......how did you know I was left handed, righty? :cheesygri


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Got to be the record for the oldest resurrected post....:whistling:laughing:


----------



## PennCoat (Apr 15, 2014)

I might be a little late the party, but you'll need to use an acrylic primer on galvanized metal. Galvanized metal typically has an oil coating, which helps it retain its performance during harsh weather conditions. However, it makes it difficult to adhere paint to its surface. Check out our blog post for more detailed information:
http://penncoatinc.com/blog/penncoat-inc-adhesion-failure-series-galvanized-metal/


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

PennCoat said:


> I might be a little late the party, but you'll need to use an acrylic primer on galvanized metal. Galvanized metal typically has an oil coating, which helps it retain its performance during harsh weather conditions. However, it makes it difficult to adhere paint to its surface. Check out our blog post for more detailed information:
> http://penncoatinc.com/blog/penncoat-inc-adhesion-failure-series-galvanized-metal/


Not late at all...Thread is so old theyre probably ready to re-start the painting process all over again


----------

